# Jobs/roles recommendations for dp sufferers



## Noreflection (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm currently a software developer, this means I spend countless hours in an abstract world of code every day stuck to a computer screen with minimal human interaction. This is very isolating and it is not good for my dp/dr.

Is anybody in a similar situation? How have you coped? I want to switch jobs to something that will force me out of my shell and help improve my dp/dr(in my field of course) but I'm just not sure what. I just wonder if I took a job in a different field, like sales if that would force me to be more in touch with my human side. Anyway, any advice/suggestions are welcome.


----------



## simonlebon (Apr 13, 2015)

I'm also a software developer and work out of my house most of the time. I totally can relate. Even before dp hit me, I was already burned out on computer work. Now I'm working about 5-10 hours a week. :/ I really have no desire to sit in front of my computer and work. I've also thought about something else to do. Even part time. Maybe like just go work at Best Buy or somewhere like that as a chance to get out and interact with people and be on my feet. ?

Let me know if you think of any ideas.


----------



## dcorredato (Sep 28, 2015)

I have the same problem, though i'm marketing, i spend all day long at the computer... thats something i'm also seeking.

But, at the other hand, too much human contact usually makes me feel worse.


----------



## Anonymity (Jul 8, 2013)

With DP, I have learned that the grass is greener on the other side. I've been isolated and I would hate it, but then I would force myself around people and my DP would increase tenfold, and depression would kick in.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2015)

For me it's jobs that force me to be around others, because it takes my mind off the DP, jobs where i'm alone (with the exception of driving), or on odd shifts just increase my symptoms.


----------



## JessicaMG (Sep 23, 2014)

I got some call center jobs, which actually helped a lot. Getting into conversations on the phone was easier than talking in person (for me) and talking is a really healthy distraction for DP. They don't pay well but it's easy to quit if you are not happy there. 2 call center jobs really rid me of any DP I had lingering a couple of years ago.


----------



## Aire (Dec 22, 2014)

I work at Subway and Barnes n Noble - both customer service jobs. It's conflicting at first, because the rush of unfamiliar faces can trigger DPDR, but once you get good at being nice to people, and really personalize them, they're good jobs to have. Subway is especially good, because you have to rush around and there are many different jobs to do.

All in all, food industry is a maybe, customer service in any way is a more likely maybe. I know I like them.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2016)

i don't know guys i think if varies. For me, working retail during xmas was a complete nightmare. I forced myself to stay cause i wanted to challenge myself but was really unhappy. I think it depends on what you know, how to apply it, and the situation. For me, my background is psychology which makes for a interesting paradox. Do i help people and go that route when i am dealing with my own issues? Some people have told me yes, maybe even a peer support worker, but i don't know. The short answer like anyone else is maybe landing a gig that gives you some satisfaction, less distress, and allows you to make money while your in your own healing process.


----------

